# Fresh morels for sale in St. Charles, IL



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

1-217-415-0651

Fresh picked morels for sale. Up to 4 pounds.

$34 a pound. Pick up only.

I also have what was around 4 pounds when fresh from last year dried.

Sorry to whoever contacted me last night looking for them. I accidentally cleared my phone.


----------

